# Help me choose good tools



## GeorgePA (Feb 16, 2017)

Hello,

I am painter and often i have to patch the wall, replace drywall etc. I need set of good drywall knives.
I also seen Warnet Tool - Perfect Pass, is it worth having or there are better alternatives?

What brands are best?

I have some stuff from home depot but it gets rusty and I want to get something nicer.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

For knives you can't go past Hyde.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Best bet is to go to local drywall supply house and buy your hand tools. They generally won't stock up on junk. For me, I prefer standard carbon steel over stainless. Carbon resists getting bent has better flex to it. Carbon can and will rust if left out but just take care of them.


----------



## GeorgePA (Feb 16, 2017)

*hi*

And is there any course or book, video that you guys think you wish you read if long time ago... ??


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

GeorgePA said:


> And is there any course or book, video that you guys think you wish you read if long time ago... ??


 eVERY FINISHER (cept Rick) should have a good understanding of this document if you live in North America.

http://www.lafarge-na.com/GA-214-10e.pdf


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

GeorgePA said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am painter and often i have to patch the wall, replace drywall etc. I need set of good drywall knives.
> I also seen Warnet Tool - Perfect Pass, is it worth having or there are better alternatives?
> ...


Black Widow sanding pole? Dust masks and lots of sand paper?


----------



## GeorgePA (Feb 16, 2017)

*hi*

What dust masks are good and affordable?

Got chinese ones and they dont fit good around nose...

???


----------



## SRD (Aug 17, 2016)

GeorgePA said:


> And is there any course or book, video that you guys think you wish you read if long time ago... ??


 Ya School books!! LOL. I dont believe there is a book that will help. Hands on is the only way to get better:thumbsup:


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

GeorgePA said:


> What dust masks are good and affordable?
> 
> Got chinese ones and they dont fit good around nose...
> 
> ???


3M 8511 Particulate Respirator Mask


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

The last word you said in your first post, That brand is nice knives :yes:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

GeorgePA said:


> What dust masks are good and affordable?
> 
> Got chinese ones and they dont fit good around nose...
> 
> ???





endo_alley_revisited said:


> 3M 8511 Particulate Respirator Mask


The key here is N95 (NIOSH or national institute of safety and health) and they have double straps. This is the only type of paper mask considered to be a respirator. No matter what brand if it doesn't have the N95 designation it is not a respirator and just a dust mask.

I taught this in apprenticeship and have some here because of California fires in the Summer.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

If any of you remember Brian or P.T. he started d.w.n. well over at csr building suplie you can order d.w.n masks they look kool


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

cazna said:


> The last word you said in your first post, That brand is nice knives :yes:


I am a Marshalltown guy. But I also like offset broad knives. Sheetrock brand or Advance brand.


----------



## hthome (Feb 28, 2017)

MrWillys said:


> eVERY FINISHER (cept Rick) should have a good understanding of this document if you live in North America.
> 
> http://www.lafarge-na.com/GA-214-10e.pdf


This should be stapled to every FNG. Thanks for that, its better explained than most i've seen.

On topic, I like USG classic SS knives and the tapetech darbies are invaluable for patching.


----------

